# Cosmetic surgery safaris



## gsquared (May 29, 2002)

An idea for your next holiday......

"The weakening rand is making surgical safaris a booming business in South Africa. Scalpel safaris, as these body enhancement holidays are more commonly called, are fast becoming a fashionable South African tourist attraction. Visitors come from all over the world (mostly from Europe and North America) to undergo first class surgery and recuperate in luxurious surroundings, for a fraction of the cost of the same procedure at home.
Procedures on offer include dentistry, cosmetic surgery (such as breast augmentation, liposuction and face-lifts), eye surgery, skin treatments and orthopaedic surgery (such as hip replacements).
Once the surgery is over, the fun begins. Clients are offered a wide range of fantasy getaways ranging from secluded hideaways to private game reserves, pampering spas, luxury rail safaris or sumptuous wine farms. So by the time, you fly back home, you are not only streamlined and svelte but also energised and completely de-stressed.
The cost of the entire surgical adventure (including flights, accommodation and the surgery) will be about a third of just the surgery cost overseas."

http://www.surgeon-and-safari.co.za/


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

In one sense, if I wanted to get cosmetic surgery done, hey, why not pay less and get a nice vacation at the same time (if indeed they are qualified surgeons who perform all the procedures). But in another sense, there is just something a little creepy about that. "Yeah, I just went on a holiday to South Africa! I saw elephants and tigers in their natural habitat, then got liposuction off my gut and a boob job!"


----------



## gsquared (May 29, 2002)

No tigers down here, LCS!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Were there ever tigers in South Africa in the past? I was watching a program about wild cats and they showed "tigers in South Africa". Hehe, maybe the announcer was wrong? All I know is the my 2 housecats stayed GLUED to the tv screen until the program was over. Funny cats.


----------



## gsquared (May 29, 2002)

Nope, Tigers have never been native to Africa - India, Indonesia, Sumatra, I think.
Maybe a spot of wishful thinking on the part of your cats, LCS?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

GSquare, my husband insists that one of the most fascinating and beautiful countries he has visited in his life is South Africa and he has been almost everywhere 

You owe us a report on what you gyus eat there 

As for the cosmetic surgery. I agree with Lotus Cake, sounds a bit weird to think that you can combine vacations and surgery!!
The vanity of people goes very far


----------



## gsquared (May 29, 2002)

Athenaeus, I agree with your husband! Which is probably why I live here.
I am doing a piece on S.A. traditional dishes - will precis and post it when I have a chance.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Great!!!!!
I thought you were a South Africa native!


----------

